# saw convertible '05 or '06 gto ?!?!



## 7moon12 (Oct 1, 2007)

i was on I 37 N on the way home to san antonio from corpus christi this past sunday and saw a white '05 or '06(guessing from the stock hood scoops) gto convertible on the opposite side of the highway going south, i only saw it for a few seconds but it was broad daylight and it was definately a goat. i wanted to cross the median and catch up with it to snap a couple of pics with the camera phone but i had a state trooper not far behind me. a few miles back me and 2 cars close by were doing about 85 when we past the trooper hidden behind some trees. the ford escort took the first exit after, and the minivan took the next. the trooper stayed behind me and it was not long after when i saw the convertible gto. the damn trooper stayed behind me for a few more miles before it turned around-on the damn median like i had wanted to. i feel like i let the board down by not getting pics-damn bad luck following me as always...back to the point, i know money could help but i wouldn't think our goats' frame would hold up to the stress of being an aftermarket convertible??? looked good in white though. your thoughts???


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

7moon12 said:


> i was on I 37 N on the way home to san antonio from corpus christi this past sunday and saw a white '05 or '06(guessing from the stock hood scoops) gto convertible on the opposite side of the highway going south, i only saw it for a few seconds but it was broad daylight and it was definately a goat. i wanted to cross the median and catch up with it to snap a couple of pics with the camera phone but i had a state trooper not far behind me. a few miles back me and 2 cars close by were doing about 85 when we past the trooper hidden behind some trees. the ford escort took the first exit after, and the minivan took the next. the trooper stayed behind me and it was not long after when i saw the convertible gto. the damn trooper stayed behind me for a few more miles before it turned around-on the damn median like i had wanted to. i feel like i let the board down by not getting pics-damn bad luck following me as always...back to the point, i know money could help but i wouldn't think our goats' frame would hold up to the stress of being an aftermarket convertible??? looked good in white though. your thoughts???



:agree
Ive had a few white Pontiacs in my day. I think the goat would look awesome in white. Someone had shown on painted white in a post a while back. Last fall.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

I hate convertible cars with a passion!

Would be interesting to see though. 
White would definitly look good especially on an 05-06!


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Yes, GTO in white is white hot!










Here is a pic of the one off Holden Monaro convertible concept.










If you saw a convertible, it was a custom made job, because this concept was a one off.

Russ


----------



## lowazztruck (Jul 17, 2005)

it looks like a saab in a vert


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)

there is the UGLY vert they auctioned on BJ:
http://www.barrett-jackson.com/staging/carlist/items/Fullsize/Cars/61683/61683_Side_Profile.jpg


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Tri-Power said:


> there is the UGLY vert they auctioned on BJ:
> http://www.barrett-jackson.com/staging/carlist/items/Fullsize/Cars/61683/61683_Side_Profile.jpg


Isn't that the George Barris POS custom job?

Ya know, George, your were great in the 60s when you created the Batmobile, The Monkey Machine and the Munsters Coach, but........a true artist knows when his time has past!

Russ


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

Tri-Power said:


> there is the UGLY vert they auctioned on BJ:
> http://www.barrett-jackson.com/staging/carlist/items/Fullsize/Cars/61683/61683_Side_Profile.jpg


 Wow, That's a whole new level of ugly.


----------



## GTOJon (Jan 25, 2005)

Love white cars....love that white GTO. What's with that ugly "El" Convertible lol


----------



## TORRID2004GTO (Apr 17, 2007)

Love the white, Barris conv is awful


----------



## ram_air341 (Mar 16, 2008)

macgto7004 said:


> Yes, GTO in white is white hot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


the white is beautiful, but the vert looks just like a saab 9-3 vert, saabs are nice cars, and make great suspensions and rear-ends for the suv's to go in the trailblazer ss, but not a good look to be badged GTO


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Both convertible and white are nice additions to the herd.

I'm not a fan of either of them though except, I really wanted the Schwinn Cotton Picker and had to settle for the Orange Krate instead. That started my affinity with bright colored cars I suppose.


----------



## snide (Dec 28, 2004)

macgto7004 said:


> Here is a pic of the one off Holden Monaro convertible concept.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want. I have considered chopping the top off my '05...


----------



## PAULCAPASSO (Dec 25, 2007)

Thats not just white, that's pearl white. Ultra white paint with blue tint, then pearl sprayed over it so it doesent come out yellow like a cadilliac. If i get sick of the red, I might do it. or candy apple high metalliac.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

hen I bought my GTO there was an ad posted in the dealership of an aftermarket company that was making GTO convertibles. It could have been an aftermarket creation. In fact I am certain it was.


----------



## theromanone (Apr 5, 2006)

Tacmedic said:


> Wow, That's a whole new level of ugly.


you're kidding right?

sure it may not be "subtle" or "sleeper" but i think that's a hot hot ride.. damn


----------

